# abandon



## dukaine

My research tells me that the most commonly used word for "abandon" is "la'azov".  However, there are three other words that I found that can be translated as "abandon" - "lehafkir", "lintosh", and "liznoach".  I was curious as to how natives use these, which are high register, etc.  Thanks!


----------



## anipo

There are small differences between these three verbs, which are all higher register than la'azov.
Liznoach - לזנוח - is the "lighter" of the three, meaning to abandon in the sense of neglecting. Lintosh - לנטוש- is more like to desert sb. or something.
Lehafkir - להפקיר - is, at least as I see it, the "heaviest" of them meaning to abandon or to desert somebody or something under your responsibility to an uncertain future or destiny.


----------



## dukaine

anipo said:


> There are small differences between these three verbs, which are all higher register than la'azov.
> Liznoach - לזנוח - is the "lighter" of the three, meaning to abandon in the sense of neglecting. Lintosh - לנטוש- is more like to desert sb. or something.
> Lehafkir - להפקיר - is, at least as I see it, the "heaviest" of them meaning to abandon or to desert somebody or something under your responsibility to an uncertain future or destiny.


So I could use "la'azov" for all those three in normal speech?


----------



## anipo

I guess you could do so in most cases. But don't abandon the others!


----------



## dukaine

He neglects his homework to play video games - liznoach

He says he's your friend, but he abandoned you as soon as the cops came - lintosh

When the boat started to sink, the husband jumped into the only life raft and abandoned his family in the sinking vessel - lehafkir

Is that right?


----------



## anipo

dukaine said:


> He neglects his homework to play video games - liznoach
> 
> 
> He says he's your friend, but he abandoned you as soon as the cops came - lintosh
> 
> When the boat started to sink, the husband jumped into the only life raft and abandoned his family in the sinking vessel - lehafkir
> 
> Is that right?



In the first sentence להזניח - lehazniach - would be better. Liznoach is stronger than lehazniach, more definitive than neglecting homework once.
 If you mean he neglects his homework all the time you could use liznoach.
The other two sentences are OK.
But remember that all four verbs are interchangeable in many cases.
And in case of doubt, you can always fall back on la'azov.


----------



## dukaine

Got it.  Thanks so much; you have been very helpful!


----------



## arielipi

While anipo's translation is correct, it is missing.
I wouldn't use liznoach about homework, we rather simply say lo ose.

The problem with these words is they are again, very dense in meaning - but each has strict use, and while they are interchangeable  some places are just wrong.
You can't interchange between liznoach someone and lehafkir someone and laazov someone - they each bear a different meaning.
The first is to neglect someone, the second is to abandon someone, the third is to leave (or break up) with someone.

So it really comes to knowing how to use them.


laazov is more like leaving someone/thing.
liznoach is more like neglect,change wrong doings.
lehafkir is more like abandon.
lintosh is to leave behind while not caring for what you left.


----------

